# Washing Machine/Dryer - TKE 1260 WD



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi all,

I recently moved into The Greens and my building came with a WD. The model is TKE 1260 WD. Am sure some of you are familiar with this model as it is used in Dubai quite frequently from what I have seen.

Even though I have the manual, I can't figure out if I can run the combo to wash & dry. Do I have to run a wash cycle completely and then go back and turn on the drying program?

Would be nice if I could just set the program and head out of the house for a while and come back to dry clothes. Sorry if this sounds like a completely dumb question, but growing up I always had them separate.

Thanks!


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

There's one on the JVT site: Household Equipment – User Manuals | Jumeirah Village Triangle


----------

